# What is the best NEW deisel generator to buy?



## I'd_last_a_day (May 12, 2015)

Is there any out of the box units that are widely considered to be the best like the Yamaha and Honda inverter generators are considered to be the best gasoline portable generators?

I was searching around for awhile, I'm wondering if these Cummins Onan QD models might be one of the best??

Cummins Onan 5 HDKBC-2861 QD 5000 - 5000 Watt Quiet Diesel Commercial Mobile Generator 120/240V 25A


----------



## I'd_last_a_day (May 12, 2015)

It's such a crying shame that diesel gens are the loudest. It's just that one thing that prevents diesel from completely dwarfing every other gen. Least flammable, least maintenance required, most efficient, most durable, diesel fuel 10 times the shelf life of gasoline, least carbon monoxide...ok yes most expensive (for combustible engines, solar's way worse) but that's expected considering that u get what u pay for...then it gets completely ruined with the MOST noisey factor Ugh! The Onan QD says that it tops out at 68 decibels in some specs but 66 in other specs?? Anyway, still too loud for a set up with neighbors directly next to you IMO...not too bad if you have a little space. What a shame diesel's almost perfect!


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Thought us preppers was prone to liking Propane generators. That stuff never goes stale. Much cheaper than diesel to buy one for sure. Now a diesel generator on a big diesel MH makes sense. Not lugging one around with ya or keeping it in the back yard for emergencies.


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Jun 25, 2014)

Have you considered a propane generator? Roughly the same price, but they run cleaner and propane has a much much better shelf life than gas or diesel.

Just a thought.


----------



## I'd_last_a_day (May 12, 2015)

Oh wow, after your post I was about reply that what I want is not available in the US...it looks like it is now!! Ok now I have to open a new thread about this lol


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Generac Power Systems | Portable Generator | LP Series | LP5500 | Generac Power Systems


----------



## I'd_last_a_day (May 12, 2015)

Slippy said:


> Generac Power Systems | Portable Generator | LP Series | LP5500 | Generac Power Systems


I really wish my property was a good distance from neighbors and i didn't have to worry about noise level so much. I'm starting to actually consider moving, man the advantages i would have in the right location!


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

I'd_last_a_day said:


> Is there any out of the box units that are widely considered to be the best like the Yamaha and Honda inverter generators are considered to be the best gasoline portable generators?
> 
> I was searching around for awhile, I'm wondering if these Cummins Onan QD models might be one of the best??
> 
> Cummins Onan 5 HDKBC-2861 QD 5000 - 5000 Watt Quiet Diesel Commercial Mobile Generator 120/240V 25A


IMO put in a propane generator like this one

Cummins Power Generation 13kW (Warm, Natural Gas) Home Standby Generator

You can bury the tank, it is very fuel efficient, it is the quietest generator on the market, and it burns very little fuel.

The thing that isn't mentioned in the sales flyer is when your tank gets to about 30% fill it will not run the generator according to the book, I haven't tested that fact.


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

Why limit yourself to only one fuel?
Triple-Fuel Yamaha EF2400iS Inverter Generator


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

Ummm because mine puts out 13kw and yours is like 2.5kw and if you do the math mine is a lot more efficient.

I realize if you have other options for fuel you have expand your options, but IMO put in a 500 gallon propane tank (or bigger), you have several hundreds gallons more than most people currently have saved up.

The added benefit of Propane is that is doesn't go bad, store it for years and it still does what you expect. That is not true with gas or diesel.


----------



## I'd_last_a_day (May 12, 2015)

Well, this is fun I've been reading all night about diesel and propane generators, the pros & cons. I did come across a negative that has moved me from the Honda propane EU3000 being my ideal generator to being torn between propane & diesel. Apparently propane efficiency start taking a very drastic nose dive as temperatures drop further & further below 40 degrees. But anyway, putting the argument aside, I would like to make a bold statement that I have found the answer to my OP, I found the best out of the box diesel generator!! Feel free to disagree (what do I know). I have to also say that this is the ideal generator FOR MY USES!! Because I found out that diesel motors are best efficient when run near full load, and they are subject to 'Wet Stacking' when run at light loads (but luckily wet stacking is easily countered by slapping a heavy load on it).

Ok so my ideal diesel generator will be the smallest possible because my emergency use would be bare basics. I also learned that units that run at 1,800 RPMs are far superior that 3,600 RPM units. Also this generator is liquid cooled not air cooled! So let me know what you guys think, look at this Baby...

Shop for Perkins Diesel Generators - USA & Canada

What a friggin Beast!!!!


----------



## Leon (Jan 30, 2012)

I recently saw a whole 3cyl setup and it wasn't very powerful and just as a backup. It was serious money. I'm thinking for that money I could have done three systems complete. These newfangled anythings are upper end money.


----------



## dpadams6 (Nov 8, 2012)

I bought this duel fuel from Costco http://m.costco.com/Champion-7000W-...erator-wElectric-Start.product.100220385.html 
It is gas /propane. I don't even use the gas. Straight propane, because i don't have to worry about regular gas getting stale and propane can be stored in definitely. Does anyone know how easy it would be to adapt it to natural gas?


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I am looking at this one right now. Duel fuel, electric start. I have an old gas generator that has seen better days so I am thinking of upgrading. I have been looking at Baffles and sound retention devices so I can run it quieter.


----------



## I'd_last_a_day (May 12, 2015)

Leon said:


> I recently saw a whole 3cyl setup and it wasn't very powerful and just as a backup. It was serious money. I'm thinking for that money I could have done three systems complete. These newfangled anythings are upper end money.


You ain't lying, it's insane how large the price gap is between lower and upper end units


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Still loving my whisper quiet Champion 3100 Inverter. I can run my camper A/C while watching DirecTv and surfing the internet. I looked up that Generac Propane 5500. They didn't bother putting the Db level in the specs so I looked on You Tube. LOUD. I was going to build 3 cinder block walls with the open end facing away from my camper and a ramp down about two feet below grade inside of it. I figured that would make a train whistle quiet. I ended not needing anything. Generators at 58 Db are very tolerable.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

How many watts?

I'd have a look at Yanmar

YANMAR | YDG Series Generators


----------



## I'd_last_a_day (May 12, 2015)

Mad Trapper said:


> How many watts?
> 
> I'd have a look at Yanmar
> 
> YANMAR | YDG Series Generators


4,000, but if you go up in watts the price doesn't jump up much, matter of fact you might consider the 4,000 watt unit the biggest rip off. I will check out Yanmar. I'm all ears for who makes the best diesel, i like what i read about the Aurora but I'm not sure. As my OP states I know that Honda & Yamaha are the best gasoline inverters...i would love to be certain which units are the best diesels. Cummins Onan? Yanmar? Aurora? Kohler? Kubota? Generac?

I know that i want 1,800 RPM not 3,600. Another thing I would like some advice on is water cooled vs air cooled. At first i thought water cooled is ideal but then i read how much lower the maintenance is for air cooled...that makes sense with all the extra parts for water cooled.


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

A word of caution - Everyone always puts emphasis on the engine of a generator. That is old and proven technology. If you want it quieter or on a different fuel that can be accomplished with kits later. As far as durability - as long as you service it and use premium oil, it will last decades. The only exception to that is the occasional lemon and everyone makes them. I would put more emphasis on the actual electronic components. This is where your electricity is going to come from. I'd put a premium on quality of electricity so you don't damage or shorten the life of the things you use on the generator and I'd also look heavily at the efficiency. A quality generator will use less gas and extend the life of the motor and time between service. Also - if it has a DC out on it, then you can use it to keep a battery bank charged so you have some power when the generator is off - remember none of the ones we are looking at have a 100% duty cycle. Most of them can run for 6 to 12 hours and if you are talking about doing that long term (over the course of a month) you may want to have multiple generators to swap in and out.

Example - You have a generator that can run 12 hours a day and you absolutely have to have gen-power for 24 hours a day to keep some sort of life support equipment running. You would want, at a minimum, 3 generators running 8 hour shifts. More likely 4 or 5 generators and run three on 8 hour shifts with a rotation so one is always out and available for service or as a back-up. Getting expensive isn't it? That's why I'm looking at solar and wind for the bulk of my electricity and only considering a generator to supplement batteries in the event of short cloudy days in the middle of winter.


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

Two ideas for ANY generator / inverter you may get.

1. A quiet box. I'd make mine look like a dog house and build it a little differently to increase airflow while reducing sound.









2. Using an auto muffler to quiet it down some.





Note - I'd NEVER recommend running it inside my garage.

Here's a pretty good one.





If you have a smartphone, you can download a DB meter for free to test your devices.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

I'd_last_a_day said:


> 4,000, but if you go up in watts the price doesn't jump up much, matter of fact you might consider the 4,000 watt unit the biggest rip off. I will check out Yanmar. I'm all ears for who makes the best diesel, i like what i read about the Aurora but I'm not sure. As my OP states I know that Honda & Yamaha are the best gasoline inverters...i would love to be certain which units are the best diesels. Cummins Onan? Yanmar? Aurora? Kohler? Kubota? Generac?
> 
> I know that i want 1,800 RPM not 3,600. Another thing I would like some advice on is water cooled vs air cooled. At first i thought water cooled is ideal but then i read how much lower the maintenance is for air cooled...that makes sense with all the extra parts for water cooled.


You should know US military has used Yanmar to repower when they refurbish their generators.

In fact I would consider a refurbished military diesel, they come with aux fuel pumps so you can run off a 55-gal drum or 275-gal fuel oil tank. They are all under rated at 75% at 5000 ft elevation. Built for 24/7 continuous use.Also consider parts availability. Military stuff will be around vs a Chi-Com or foreign unit. The 3K GI units will do a well, have 240V, pull or electric start, and are portable. The 5 or 10K units are beasts that will power a house, but you won't be lifting them without equipment.

I just checked and Green Mountain is having a sale, it may be my time to buy the 3kW and the spider box:

2 kW

https://greenmountaingenerators.com/product/mep-531a-2kw-military-diesel-generator/

3kW

https://greenmountaingenerators.com/product/mep016d-3kw-diesel-generator-yanmar-l70-engine-old-mep016a/

5kW with ASK

https://greenmountaingenerators.com/product/mep002a-5kw-military-diesel-generator-with-ask-acoustic-suppression-kit-soundproofing/

5kW w/ASK and enclosure

https://greenmountaingenerators.com/product/mep802a-5kw-military-diesel-generator/

If you want portable 5-10 kW get the trailer, but you will need a real truck with a pintle

https://greenmountaingenerators.com/product/m116a2-military-trailer-for-mep002a-and-mep003a-with-ribs/

The spider box looks like the cats azz for a distribution box, needs 3 pahse 208 V input:

https://greenmountaingenerators.com/product/military-spider-distribution-box-nsn-6110002051637/


----------



## I'd_last_a_day (May 12, 2015)

GTGallop said:


> I would put more emphasis on the actual electronic components. This is where your electricity is going to come from. I'd put a premium on quality of electricity so you don't damage or shorten the life of the things you use on the generator and I'd also look heavily at the efficiency. A quality generator will use less gas and extend the life of the motor and time between service.


I'm only interested in the units that are regulated for sensitive equipment, the Aurora, Cummins Onan, etc, so I think I'm covered there.



GTGallop said:


> Example - You have a generator that can run 12 hours a day and you absolutely have to have gen-power for 24 hours a day to keep some sort of life support equipment running. You would want, at a minimum, 3 generators running 8 hour shifts. More likely 4 or 5 generators and run three on 8 hour shifts with a rotation so one is always out and available for service or as a back-up. Getting expensive isn't it? That's why I'm looking at solar and wind for the bulk of my electricity and only considering a generator to supplement batteries in the event of short cloudy days in the middle of winter.


This is why i'm looking at 1,800 RPM diesels, as opposed to 3,600 RPM units everything i've read says that 1,800 RPM units can be run continuously...total work horses!



GTGallop said:


> Two ideas for ANY generator / inverter you may get.
> 
> 1. A quiet box.


Hey look at this, pricey but looks incredible...

http://www.zombie-box.com/



Mad Trapper said:


> You should know US military has used Yanmar to repower when they refurbish their generators.
> 
> In fact I would consider a refurbished military diesel, they come with aux fuel pumps so you can run off a 55-gal drum or 275-gal fuel oil tank. They are all under rated at 75% at 5000 ft elevation. Built for 24/7 continuous use.Also consider parts availability. Military stuff will be around vs a Chi-Com or foreign unit. The 3K GI units will do a well, have 240V, pull or electric start, and are portable. The 5 or 10K units are beasts that will power a house, but you won't be lifting them without equipment.
> 
> ...


Wow so much to chew on here...OMG, the 2kW unit is 152 lbs, and the 5kW with ASK and enclosure is 5,000 lbs??? Did I read that right? These units look like tanks. Unfortunately the 3kW unit doesn't list the weight. That trailer looks like an interesting option but i wonder how many decibels the 5kW with ASK and enclosure is. It would be sweet to stick the 2kW or 3 kW units in that ZombieBox I listed above (http://www.zombie-box.com/).


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

The 5 kW military are about 800-900 lbs

I'm tempted to buy a 3 kW with military spider box right now, but...............

I just found a MEP002 (5 kW military diesel) local on CL for.......$700 What to do?


----------



## I'd_last_a_day (May 12, 2015)

Me too i want a 3kW too...i would put it inside of the ZombieBox which would drop it 20 decibels!!

$700 is the wise move but i never make wise moves, i like things new or refurbished


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

I'd_last_a_day said:


> Hey look at this, pricey but looks incredible...
> http://www.zombie-box.com/


For reference:
85 decibels is a conversational volume.
66 decibels is like sitting under a ceiling fan.

And cool as that box is, I think I could make one quieter.

I have some Lehigh ear protection for shooting. It has mic's on each ear to amplify voices and soft sounds while deadening the report of a gunshot. I like to put them on at night and turn them up - you can hear all of the critters rustling about in the desert and the coyote howls that are way off, almost inaudible, are clear as a bell. If I was going to go hunting for a generator after the SHTF, I'd be wearing electronic surveillance gear that amplifies that noise.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

GTGallop said:


> For reference:
> 85 decibels is a conversational volume.
> 66 decibels is like sitting under a ceiling fan.
> 
> ...


If you get a military with ASK you won't need a muffler box. They are ca. 76 dB. I think they also have some EMP shielding

I was told like an electric lawn mower


----------



## I'd_last_a_day (May 12, 2015)

I'd_last_a_day said:


> It's such a crying shame that diesel gens are the loudest. It's just that one thing that prevents diesel from completely dwarfing every other gen. Least flammable, least maintenance required, most efficient, most durable, diesel fuel 10 times the shelf life of gasoline, least carbon monoxide...ok yes most expensive (for combustible engines, solar's way worse) but that's expected considering that u get what u pay for...then it gets completely ruined with the MOST noisey factor Ugh! The Onan QD says that it tops out at 68 decibels in some specs but 66 in other specs?? Anyway, still too loud for a set up with neighbors directly next to you IMO...not too bad if you have a little space. What a shame diesel's almost perfect!





I'd_last_a_day said:


> Ok so my ideal diesel generator will be the smallest possible because my emergency use would be bare basics. I also learned that units that run at 1,800 RPMs are far superior that 3,600 RPM units. Also this generator is liquid cooled not air cooled! So let me know what you guys think, look at this Baby...
> 
> Shop for Perkins Diesel Generators - USA & Canada
> 
> What a friggin Beast!!!!


I love quoting myself like an arrogant bastard haha. Wow, for the record I found a couple diesel generators that beats the 65 decibels of the Aurora (Although they are unfortunately larger). Here's a 7 kW Kubota, 1,800 RPMs and only 62 decibels!!!

Kubota Powered 7 kW water cooled Diesel

Also, here are Yanmar generators that are listed at 65 decibels, but if you scroll down the page a little it says 'Super quiet 60 db option. Available in white.'

http://www.hardydiesel.com/yanmar-generator/

Are you kidding me??? 60 decibels is the noise level of the Honda EU7000 gasoline model! I have to call them about this and see if the 8 kW model comes with the 60 decibel white option (and how much it cost). If that option is not in the 8 kW size, or if it Trumps the price of the 7 kW Kubota I will be looking like I'm set on the Kubota (barring future research of something better).


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

But... Does that put you in a position where you have to store Diesel? Remember the thread on storing diesel?


----------



## I'd_last_a_day (May 12, 2015)

Although storing diesel is no picnic I'm in love with storing diesel over gasoline lol. Plus you can have diesel delivered to you free of transportation taxes!

I forget that thread I'll go look for it thanks.


----------



## I'd_last_a_day (May 12, 2015)

Mad Trapper said:


> 5kW w/ASK and enclosure
> 
> https://greenmountaingenerators.com/product/mep802a-5kw-military-diesel-generator/


Hey do you have any links to the specs on this bad boy? Can't find them anywhere. Most importantly the decibel ratings and if it runs at 1,800 RPMs!


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Those MEP802A 5kW are 1800 rpm Onan engines ONLY 70 dB:

MEP-802A – MEP-812A Specifications
Identification Data 
Description 5 kW TQG, 60 Hz, DED, Skid Mtd 5 kW TQG, DED, 400Hz, Skid Mtd
Model MEP-802A MEP-812A
NSN 6115-01-274-7387 6115-01-274-7391
LIN G11966 G12102
Specification MIL-DTL-53133/1 MIL-DTL-53133/2
SSN M53500 M53500
Trailer mounted configurations PU- 797A: Figure A-6; AN/MJQ- 35A: Figure A-7and; AN/MJQ-36: Figure A-8 None
Physical Characteristics
Dimensions LWH (in) 51 x 32 x 37 (Cube:34 ft3)
Wet Weight (lbs) 888 911
Engine Onan DN2M Diesel, 2 cylinder/4 stroke, 11.0hp @1800 RPM, 24VDC start, liquid-cooled.
Instrumentation Hour meter, voltmeter, frequency, amps (% RL), oil pressure, fuel, coolant temp, battery amps, emergency stop, battle short
Fuels Diesel DL-1, DL-2; Jet Fuel JP-8
Fuel Capacity Fuel tank: 5 gallons
Performance Characteristics
Power Rating 5kW, 0.8 pf @ 4000ft/120°F; 110% Max Power; De-rate: 3.5%/1000 ft from 4000 to 8000 ft
Environmental Capability -25°F (-50°F with Winterization Kit) to 125°F, rain, humidity, altitude, sand/dust, transportation, cold storage: -60°F, salt spray, fungus, 15° incline.
Protective Devices Automatic shut down with emergency bypass for low oil pressure, coolant high-temp, no fuel, and over-voltage.
Fuel Consumption 0.57 gph @ rated load. 0.56 gph @ rated load.
Human Factors MIL-STD-1474.
Noise 70 dBA @ 7 meters (23 ft).
Reliability (MTBF) 486 hr @ 80% LCL 479 hr @ 80% LCL
Maintenance Ratio less than 0.05
Electrical Characteristics
Connection 120/240V, 1ph, 3 wire 120V, 1ph, 2 wire 120/208V, 3ph, 4 wire
Voltage Adj Range 228 –252 V 114 – 126 V 205 –220 V
Frequency Adj Range ±3%
Electrical Drip-proof generator enclosure, fungus & moisture treated, solid state voltage regulator, brushless rotary exciter, solderless connectors, 60Hz: Onan alternator, 4 pole; 400Hz: Onan alternator, 24 pole. Convenience receptacle on 60Hz set.
Electrical Performance
Electric Power Quality AC Voltage Frequency
Regulation 3% 3%
Modulation 2.5% 
Short term steady state stability (30 sec) 2% bandwidth 2% bandwidth
Long term steady state stability (4 hr) 4% bandwidth 3% bandwidth
Appl./rejection of rated load, recovery time 20% dip/rise, 3 sec 3% under/4% over, 3 sec
Motor load 35% dip, 5 sec to 95% init volt 
Max waveform deviation factor 6% (1 phase); 5% (3 phase) 
Individual waveform harmonic 3% (1 phase); 2% (3 phase) 
EMI Meets MIL-STD-461C, Part 9
EMP HAEMP IAW MIL-STD-2169
Optional Equipment
Description NSN Tech Bulletin Effect on Dimensions (in)
Winterization kit 6115-01-476-8973 TB 9-6115-641-13 None (internal)
Technical Manuals
Army Air Force Marine Corps
Operator TM 9-6115-641-10 TO 35C2-3-456-11 None
Unit, DS, GS TM 9-6115-641-24 TO 35C2-3-456-12 
RPSTL TM 9-6115-641-24P TO 35C2-3-456-14 
Engine Maintenance TM 9-2815-252-24 TO 38G1-92-2 
Engine Parts TM 9-2815-252-24P TO 38G1-92-4 
Lube Order LO 9-6115-641-12 
Warranty TB 9-6115-641-24


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

build yourself a lister and


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

GTGallop said:


> But... Does that put you in a position where you have to store Diesel? Remember the thread on storing diesel?


Well I have a 275-gal tank for my furnace and the Mil gens have a aux fuel pump. That is about 500-hr continuous run time for a 5 kW at max load.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

a lister uses about a pint of fuel a hour what ever kind of fuel you got
and will run for 20-30-40 years non stop


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

But it won't run a 240V well pump.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

so big deal, get lower volt pump 
it will run forever and a day heck it will even run on peanut oil


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

I'll go with an oil lamp


----------



## I'd_last_a_day (May 12, 2015)

Hey check out these 'Marine' generators, very nice compact sizes...

Yanmar Marine 7 kW. 1,800 RPMs.
L - 34
W - 20
H -23
414 lbs.

http://www.hardydiesel.com/marine-diesel-generators/yanmar-marine-diesel-generators.html

Here's a 5.5 kW Kubota Marine Compact. 1,800 RPMs
L - 25.5
W - 20
H - 21
270 lbs.

http://www.hardydiesel.com/marine-d...a-compact-marine-diesel-generator-5-5-kw.html

Here's the 3.5 kW version of that Kubota Marine Compact, but unfortunately it runs at 2,800 RPMs (but still beats 3,6000)

L - 30
W - 18
H - 16.5
200 lbs

http://www.hardydiesel.com/marine-d...a-compact-marine-diesel-generator-3-5-kw.html

Now I'm gonna have to call to find out what the decibel ratings are because they aren't listed. BUT these babies are nice and compact which makes them more ideal to stick in the ZombieBox!!


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

I think those are boat setups that require ocean/lake/river water plumbing


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

Mad Trapper said:


> I think those are boat setups that require ocean/lake/river water plumbing


Yup - Open circuit cooling. They pull in cool lake water, run it through the engine, then blow hot water out into the lake. I guess if you lived on a river you could hook that up but its a lot of work when a closed circuit system with a radiator is available - also, closed circuits can use antifreeze to keep the coolant from freezing and they stay cleaner since you aren't sucking up weeds and otter poop.


----------



## I'd_last_a_day (May 12, 2015)

Rats!! Well scratch them off the list, thanks guys.

When I saw marine generators I just thought that it meant that they were flawlessly water proofed lol.


----------



## I'd_last_a_day (May 12, 2015)

Check out this sweet generator...

DCA10SPXU4C

It is 61 decibels at full load at 23 feet!! Trailer assembly available. Unfortunately 10 kW is definately on the big side, matter of fact it's the absolute biggest i'd consider. But i've been asking questions to diesel guys and this is apparently one hell of a top of the line (1,800 RPM) generator. They do have a 7 kW size but unfortunately it is a 3,600 RPM unit. Now MQ also has a big tease ugh, this 10 kW unit one of their 'Super-Silent' units...in 25 kW or higher they offer an 'Ultra-Silent' that is even quieter at 59 dB. Wow it would really be incredible if you could get from them a 1,800 RPM 7 kW unit with Ultra-Silent option. Oh well. The 61 dB 10 kW unit is definitely a possibility though, what a work of art!!


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

Keep in mind, generators need to run at about 80% to 90% load to maintain efficiency. At 10Kw, do you have enough load to make up 8 to 9Kw consistently? If not, when you are running at around 4Kw, you will be wasting a lot of gas. Again at 9.5 to 10Kw you will be pushing the machine pretty hard. And 10kw is a LOT. We have gas heat, but in the winter my 2,300sqft home with three people in it is running about 25KwH per day. In the summer (electric AC) it runs 60KwH per day. Now my solar offsets a LOT of that so my bill is low, but still, if I used in 6 hours what my house uses all day, that 10Kw generator could power my whole house.

If I thought I had a need for 10kw, I'd rather get two smaller 5kw generators that you can chain together.

10Kw is like a small compound or one floor on a hospital.


----------



## I'd_last_a_day (May 12, 2015)

Yeah you're right, I get a little nutty when I start shopping for things and I occasionally get out of control and have to reel myself back in, 10 kW is very large for my needs.

Ok I was picking lots of brains elsewhere, from people I've talk to who know their diesel generators Norther Lights is one hell of a high quality manufacturer. Check this 5 kW unit out...

https://www.northern-lights.com/landbasedsolutions/nl673l4-54-5-kw/

And if on the page you click on 'Options and Accessories: Land Based Generators' you'll see the first pic is a single axle mobile unit enclosure for the generator. Now THIS could be the perfect set up that I've been looking for!! 5 kW oh HELL YEAAH

At full load it consumes .59 gallons per hour, at 50% load it consumes .32 gallons per hour.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I just ordered a Firman dual fuel to replace the old generator I have. After talking to my control panel people and the electrician we use at work this will handle my whole house except the 2 AC units and pool. I worked out a deal to get a transfer switch and plug installed. Good unit for the money and gives me options at fuel which was a must for me.

Firman Generators 9,000-Watt Dual Fuel Generator with Electric Start and Runs on LPG or Regular Gasoline-RD9000E - The Home Depot


----------



## BeltoneMagoo (Nov 7, 2015)

Do like the Hardy diesel equipment. Got hit hard by hurricane IKE in Sept 08. No power for 8-1/2 days. Soon as it was over I called Hardy diesel and got me
the 16 kw Isuzu MIL SPEC diesel. It was sized to run my 5 ton a/c and 1-1/2 hp well pump and other minimal loads. 3 months later I was in business. It is quiet and have not had any complaints from neighbors yet. Don't remember the exact db sound level figure but it is pretty quiet as the housing has a lot of sound deadening material in it. I also exercise it some but I do keep a fuel treatment in it. It is called PRI-D. Don't know if this is any help but it is my present experience. Good luck!


----------



## I'd_last_a_day (May 12, 2015)

BeltoneMagoo said:


> Do like the Hardy diesel equipment. Got hit hard by hurricane IKE in Sept 08. No power for 8-1/2 days. Soon as it was over I called Hardy diesel and got me
> the 16 kw Isuzu MIL SPEC diesel. It was sized to run my 5 ton a/c and 1-1/2 hp well pump and other minimal loads. 3 months later I was in business. It is quiet and have not had any complaints from neighbors yet. Don't remember the exact db sound level figure but it is pretty quiet as the housing has a lot of sound deadening material in it. I also exercise it some but I do keep a fuel treatment in it. It is called PRI-D. Don't know if this is any help but it is my present experience. Good luck!


First of all I don't even know if Hardy Diesel is even in business anymore. I was all over there website and was commenting and asking questions about them in another forum. Another poster and myself could not get in touch with them, also a different poster said that there listings look outdated. You talk about a storm in 2008, so it looks like at one time they were a great place to buy from...I specifically was asking people about this deal they have listed...

Kubota Powered 6.5 kW water cooled Diesel

But again you can't even get a hold of them...AND if they are in business I have totally lost interest, if I can't get any customer service for SALES imagine how confident I am in their customer service for a trouble call lol. No thanks I'll look elsewhere thank you!!

Well you certainly make me feel better, here I am thinking that I am going totally overboard looking at a 10 kW generator and you're talking about your 16. Basically these are the 2 generators I am in love with...

DCA10SPXU4C

And the runner up is...

United Generator: Kubota Custom UG Extreme Machine 8.5kW, Custom_Generators

I like both of these even better than the Honda EU7000 (which I love...love the generator but unfortunately it's gasoline, and the EU7000 is WAY cheaper, but too bad gasoline FRIGGIN SUCKS!!!!)

I laugh when people say to me 'Well what about the problems of storing diesel' lol...man I'll swim in diesel it's so much better than gasoline!! I'll drink it, I'll brush my teeth with it, I'll eat my cereal with it...

EDIT...by the way the Multiquip 10 kW is rated at 61 decibels! That's phenomenal! I called the guy about the 8.5 Kubota (keep in mind he sells both) and he said that the Kubota is quieter than the Multiquip.


----------



## dieselgenerator (Apr 13, 2019)

*Cummins generator set*

What kinds of brand Alternator you want to mate Cummins generator?
Say details , then can help you.


----------

